# If you had an extra 29 gallon what would YOU put in it?



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

If you had an extra 29 gallon what would YOU put in it just wondering. (This is hypothetical)


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

lol i have an extra 30 gallon sitting on my workbench. drilled/plumbed and ready for something. was thinking salt but dont wanna dive in until i have the money to do it proper, i think the light is whats gonna kill my cash quick


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm using one for yarn storage as we speak. ;-)


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I misread and thought you were using it for yam storage. I was trying to figure out why you would have so many yams Not sure what I would put in it. Maybe a fancy goldfish...or yams

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

my spare 30g has christmas presents in it  if it didn't I would likely put some baby discus in there ):


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

A pair of nice apistos, a half dozen otos and a small school of tetras. Planted of course


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i put plumbing parts in mine
and my other one is full of ice and possibly broken


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

my 29 is a reef


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

+1 on Apisto pair( INKA50, elizabethe, viejita red neck, kelleri, mendezi...) Pair with pencilfishes, ottos, 

Maybe I should get another tank lol naming all apistos makes me go out and get one!! lol


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

jhj0112 said:


> +1 on Apisto pair( INKA50, elizabethe, viejita red neck, kelleri, mendezi...) Pair with pencilfishes, ottos,
> 
> Maybe I should get another tank lol naming all apistos makes me go out and get one!! lol


yeah what he said


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd swap the contents of my 14 gallon BC to the 29 in the location
(end of counter dividing kitchen from front room)
where the BC14 was.

The shrimp would love it and the cories may get a chance to hatch some fri


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

If you asked me this question 10 years ago I would have said reef tank, 5 years ago I would have said turtle tank. 
Now I would have to say Dart frog tank. :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmm...I have a 20 gallon long that I was going to do an Asian Riparium in. Sand, river rocks, hanging Rip. plants overshadowing.
Dwarf Gouramis, Shadow Catfish, and Danios. Maybe loaches and a Betta sorority too. :bigsmile:

I have always wanted to do a high tech planted with a large school of Rasbora brigittae and/or Galaxy Rasbora, a large school of Corydoras habrosus, and shriiiiiiimp.

Ah well :bigsmile:


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

Just set up a 29gal. Pics to come


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I would put a colony of about 12 saulosi. Probably the most entertaining african cichlid colony I have ever kept. They breed like crazy and always active. The color contrast between the males and females is awesome. I just got a colony of 17, 7m/7f and they are spawning but no one is holding... only a matter of time... gotta get rid of about 5 males.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

100 cardinals.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

in 30 gallons?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or 50 large size cardinal...


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

crappy, fish eye camera effect. 
used a helmet cam


----------

